# Die neue PSP



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

*PSP Go*​
Eigentlich hatte Sony vor, den Nachfolger der PSP 3000 zur Gaming-Messe E3 vorzustellen. 

Nun sind bereits im Vorfeld Bilder und Videos der neuen PSP "Go" im Internet aufgetaucht.

Wie den bisherigen Spekulationen zu entnehmen war, wird die neue PSP ohne UMD-Laufwerk ausgestattet sein und über ein Schiebedisplay verfügen. 

Unter dem Display wird sich im Vergleich zur alten PSP, eine vergrößerte Steuereinheit verbergen.

Intern soll die neue PSP auf einen 16GB großen Speicher und Bluetooth zurückgreifen. Das Display soll 3,8 Zoll groß sein.

Starttermin und Preise stehen noch nicht fest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Quelle:  Area DVD


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Mai 2009)

Ohne UMD-Laufwerk wird das ganze vom Spiele-Support abhängen.
Wenn da nicht ordentlich was daherkommt, wird das ein Reinfall, aber interessant ist es trotzdem.


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ohne UMD-Laufwerk wird das ganze vom Spiele-Support abhängen.
> Wenn da nicht ordentlich was daherkommt, wird das ein Reinfall, aber interessant ist es trotzdem.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, weshalb Sony Probleme mit Spielen haben sollte.


----------



## FoXXie (31. Mai 2009)

Ich mag das neue Design nicht leiden.
Besonders auf dem Bild,wo man die Steuereinheit sieht,erkennt man,dass der Rahmen um den Bildschirm total hügelig ist...


----------



## Gebieter (31. Mai 2009)

Gott ist das Ding hässlich... Da find ich die alte immer noch am schönsten - ich glaub aber eher dass das Fakebilder sind. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Sony da so sehr vom alten Design abweicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, weshalb Sony Probleme mit Spielen haben sollte.


Naja, für die jetzige PSP kommen nicht wirklich viele Spiele raus.


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

Mir persönlich gefällt das aktuelle Design auch besser...dieses Schiebedisplay in Verbindung mit der ganzen Form ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Mai 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Gott ist das Ding hässlich... Da find ich die alte immer noch am schönsten - ich glaub aber eher dass das Fakebilder sind. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Sony da so sehr vom alten Design abweicht.


auf dem Link is auch ein Video!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJfZ6TjU1WQ


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Mai 2009)

Die ausstattung ist nicht schlecht. Aber warum hat die nicht zwei Analog sticks wie der PS3 Kontroller oder der von 360 und wie sieht es aus mit r2 und l2 die Schultertasten das sind die Dinge die mich an meiner stöhren. Ein Touchscreen wäre das geileste.


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. Mai 2009)

Füge 1-2 Bilder ein.


----------



## grand-theft-auto (31. Mai 2009)

ist ja geil das teil, so zum aufschieben mag ich jetzt schon!

kaufe ich aber erst, Wenns in silber gibt!


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Mai 2009)

FoXXie schrieb:


> Ich mag das neue Design nicht leiden.
> Besonders auf dem Bild,wo man die Steuereinheit sieht,erkennt man,dass der Rahmen um den Bildschirm total hügelig ist...


Seh ich auch so.


----------



## El-Hanfo (31. Mai 2009)

Ich finde sie sehr hässlich.
Das UMD-Laufwerk brauchte doch sowieso kaum jemand


----------



## aurionkratos (31. Mai 2009)

Hm, wirklich hübsch finde ich sie auch nicht.

Für mich hört es sich aber mit den 16GiB internen Speicher aber eher so an, als wollte man noch ein paar Konsolen für die Leute mit Custom-Firmwares herstellen, vor allem weil das UMD-Fach fehlt. Ob Sony da nicht den schon geringen Verkäufen noch den letzten Gar ausmacht? Meiner Meinung nach macht Sony da einen rieser Fehler...


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Füge 1-2 Bilder ein.



Bilder sind eingefügt


----------



## CheGuarana (31. Mai 2009)

Werden die Games dann auf dem Speicher platziert?!
Dann wäre ein "UMD-Überspieler" ja nicht schlecht...


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

Die neue PSP ist einfach nur Müll, Sony ist nur richtig geldgeil geworden.
Wieso kein UMD Laufwerk mehr? Sicher nicht, weil es viel Arbeit machen würde, das einzubauen. Einfach, weil sie nicht wollen, dass gebrauchte Spiele verkauft werden!
Die Hardware ist die gleiche, in den Slot für die Speicherkarten können jetzt nur noch Memory Stick Micros rein (vorher: Pro Duo)
Ich bin Newswriter auf PSPSource, deswegen bin ich da ganz gut informiert... Wer sich für das neue Ding interessiert, kann ja mal vorbeischauen, wir haben da ziemlich viel Infos zusammengesammelt 
In dem Video wird auch mal wieder Gran Turismo für die PSP gezeigt... das war schon ein Vorzeigespiel für die ERSTE PSP (vor 5 Jahren!)
Das ist das Duke Nukem für die PSP, ich glaub, das kommt gar nicht mehr. Sie meinten, es kommt nach GT5 für die PS3.. Also nicht vor 2010. Ich vermute fast, die wollen uns damit verarschen, nur ein Spiel zum Locken...


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

Kommen die Spiele dann auf Memory Stick raus?
Das einzig positive am neuen Design ist, dass man sie leichter in der Hosentasche transportieren kann, weil der Analogstick verdeckt ist.


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

Ich überlege fast, mit noch eine PSP 3000 zu kaufen. Die sieht vom Design her deutlich besser aus und wird in den kommenden Monaten vielleicht noch mal richtig im Preis fallen.

Die Gelegenheit für einen Kauf


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

Nach aktuellem Stand nur noch online im Playstation Store. Ist ja grad Sinn der Sache, dass man die Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen kann >.<
@ Push@Max: Kauf dir lieber ne PSP der 1. Generation, auf die kann man mit Sicherheit ne Custom Firmware aufspielen


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> @ Push@Max: Kauf dir lieber ne PSP der 1. Generation, auf die kann man mit Sicherheit ne Custom Firmware aufspielen



*Hust Hust* 

Ich hab gerade mal geschaut, die 3000er wird für um die 130€ gelistet


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

Da ist nichts illegales bei... Jedenfalls, wenn man Homebrews benutzt, um beispielsweise Videos in besserer Qualität und Auflösung zu gucken. Gibt auch lustige Spiele, die programmiert wurden... Eine mod für den Internet Browser, dass er den gesamten RAM der psp benutzt und so schneller ist... ZIG sachen halt 
Die PSP 3000 kann man nicht mit ner CFW bespielen, bis FW 5.03 kann man aber mit nem Exploit eine Art CFW starten... Ab 5.50 ist das jedoch auch wieder geschlossen... Die älteren PSP-2000'er kann man mit ner CFW bespielen, die neueren haben das gleiche Mainboard wie die PSP 3000 und darauf gehts dann nicht.


----------



## Player007 (1. Juni 2009)

Gut das ich noch die PSP 1000 habe  
Ne mal schauen wie die neue so wird, evtl. wird dann mal was neues gekauft 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Da ist nichts illegales bei... Jedenfalls, wenn man Homebrews benutzt, um beispielsweise Videos in besserer Qualität und Auflösung zu gucken. Gibt auch lustige Spiele, die programmiert wurden... Eine mod für den Internet Browser, dass er den gesamten RAM der psp benutzt und so schneller ist... ZIG sachen halt
> Die PSP 3000 kann man nicht mit ner CFW bespielen, bis FW 5.03 kann man aber mit nem Exploit eine Art CFW starten... Ab 5.50 ist das jedoch auch wieder geschlossen... Die älteren PSP-2000'er kann man mit ner CFW bespielen, die neueren haben das gleiche Mainboard wie die PSP 3000 und darauf gehts dann nicht.



Ach so...ich habe gelesen, dass die PSP 3000 ein besseres Display haben soll, weshalb aber wegen der verringerten Akku-Laufzeit gleich empfohlen wird, ein Akku-Zusatzpack zu bestellen.

Hat sich das bewahrheitet?


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. Juni 2009)

werden die neuen spiele denn auch noch auf der alten PSP zu spielen sein oder dann nur noch auf dieser ? 
ich finde das design auch potthässlich....
auf den bildern sieht das ausserdem noch völlig beschissen verbaut aus 



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Die ausstattung ist nicht schlecht. Aber warum hat die nicht zwei Analog sticks wie der PS3 Kontroller oder der von 360 und wie sieht es aus mit r2 und l2 die Schultertasten das sind die Dinge die mich an meiner stöhren. Ein Touchscreen wäre das geileste.




Und wie willst du mit einem Touchscreen ordentlich zocken?
Aber bei den Schultertasten hast du recht, ich hätte auch gern eine mit 2 schultertasten. Ausserdem wäre von den möglichkeiten in den Spielen her, viel mehr möglich.


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ach so...ich habe gelesen, dass die PSP 3000 ein besseres Display haben soll, weshalb aber wegen der verringerten Akku-Laufzeit gleich empfohlen wird, ein Akku-Zusatzpack zu bestellen.
> 
> Hat sich das bewahrheitet?



Besseres Display ist relativ...
Es ist ein... "anderes"
Wirklich besser nicht, Zitat Sony: Reaktionszeit 5 mal schneller - Farben und Kontrast besser
Die Farbe ist nicht wirklich besser, sie wird dadurch erreicht, dass standardmäßig bei den waves ein anderer Hintergrund ist, der kräftigere Farben hat (Das witzige ist, wenn man die Datei im Flash0 der alten PSP mit den neuen Bildern ersetzt, hat man exakt die gleichen waves)
Neu dazu kam Interlacing:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, beim PSPS Logo ist wohl etwas schief gegangen^^ Wirklich besser ist das neue Display also nicht. Rechts ist übrigens die alte PSP, die hat "nur" Schlieren.

Und die Akkus in der PSP 2000 und 3000 haben beide nur 1200 mAh, während der der ersten PSP 1800 mAh hat... Es gibt spezielle Akkudeckel für die neuen PSPs, damit man auch die dicken Akkus einsetzen kann, dann ist die Seite mit dem Akku jedoch dicker. Ich glaube, mal irgendwas davon gelesen zu haben, dass der Akku bei der PSP 3000 nochmal etwas kürzer hält, kann das aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen...


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

Thx CentaX ,

der Akku der PSP ist ein fertiger "Block", oder?


----------



## wolf7 (1. Juni 2009)

zum glück hab ich ne PSP 2000 weil das ding einfach nur hässlich ist... und was soll das ohne umd laufwerk? hallo wollen die es den Raubkopierern noch einfacher machen oder was fürn tollen Kopierschutz sollen die Spiele dann haben? ich finde das schwachsinn und die Kunden welche sich UMDs gekauft haben und gerne auf die neue umsteigen würden sind wieder am *****.


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Thx CentaX ,
> 
> der Akku der PSP ist ein fertiger "Block", oder?



Weiß jetz nich ganz, was du meinst... hab maln pic gemacht^^
Rechts ist original... Ist aber ausgelutscht, deswegen der neue


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

Für die 2000er gibt es doch einen stärkeren Akku ohne dickeren Deckel, oder?


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

Hm, weiß ich gar nich so genau...
Ersatz Polymer 3600 mAh Akku Batterie für PSP 2000 Slim: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Bei dem sieht man leider nicht, wie dick er ist. Die Slim Akkus sind flacher...
Und bei dem Ding da wär halt ein dickerer Deckel dabei:
Akku für Sony PSP Slim & Lite / PSP 2000 - 2200mAh: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Man kann ja auch die Akkus aus der alten PSP ohne Probleme in der 2000'er/3000'er verwenden, nur stehen die dann vor.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte ich hätte irgendwo schon mal sowas gesehen.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Penny (1. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage ?

Ist das die neue

kaduka.de - Sony PSP Slim - Sony PSP Slim & Lite Handheld Spielesystem, 0,00 EUR ,


----------



## CentaX (1. Juni 2009)

Das ist die PSP-2000...


----------



## Sace (1. Juni 2009)

also mir gefällt die neue PSP sehr gut. 

Edles Design, UMD Laufwerk weg (wer brauchte das schon) und 16 GB interner Speicher werden für reichlich Spielspaß sorgen.


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Weiß jetz nich ganz, was du meinst... hab maln pic gemacht^^
> Rechts ist original... Ist aber ausgelutscht, deswegen der neue



Ja, genau das meinte ich...


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Juni 2009)

also ich hab ne psp slim and light und bin mit der ziemlich zufrieden und ich will gar kein neues design oO das sieht auch nicht so aus als ob die sache gut in der hand liegen würde... ich würde gerne eine psp der ersten generation(liegt iwie besser in der hand) mit mehr ram und licht unempfindlicherem display sowie mehr akkulaufzeit^^ das wär meiner meinung nach die optimale psp^^


----------



## johnnyGT (1. Juni 2009)

die Psp ist gut genug!-die sollten lieber an der Spielunterstützung arbeiten!
oder eine mit komplett neuer Hardware!-und nicht ständig versuchen die alte zu verbessern!


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch die ganz "alte". Habe ich mir damals aus Japan gehollt. Bin immer noch zufrieder der Aku hält noch lange gung. Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die neue holle. Da ich lieber meine PC aufrüste und das Geld lieber für eine Wakü ausgeben will als für die nue PSP ich denke die wird 250€ oder noch mehr kosten.


----------



## reuven_malter (1. Juni 2009)

lol Sony soll erstmal eine vernünftige Softwareproduktion hinbekommen... da schauts nämlich seit ca. 2 Jahren wirklich mau aus... Zählt mal die PSP Reviews in der Playzone der letzten Monate  Und solange sich das nicht ändert, ist auch die schönste Konsole fürn Popo !


----------



## johnnyGT (2. Juni 2009)

ich hoffe es kommt Gran Turismo dann endlich raus!
aber das beste ist immer noch Gran turismo 2 auf der PSP


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob Sony die alten PSP´s weiter mit Spielen versorgt oder neue Titel nur per Download erhältlich sein werden.
Sicher kann man sich bei denen ja nie sein.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Juni 2009)

reuven_malter schrieb:


> lol Sony soll erstmal eine vernünftige Softwareproduktion hinbekommen... da schauts nämlich seit ca. 2 Jahren wirklich mau aus... Zählt mal die PSP Reviews in der Playzone der letzten Monate  Und solange sich das nicht ändert, ist auch die schönste Konsole fürn Popo !



so seh ich das auch. Spielemässig finde ich die PSP auch nich so prall -.-


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, ob Sony die alten PSP´s weiter mit Spielen versorgt oder neue Titel nur per Download erhältlich sein werden.
> Sicher kann man sich bei denen ja nie sein.



Kann man geladene Spiele überhaupt abspielen?

Ich dachte, dass die aktuelle PSP nur von UMD abspielt.


----------



## CentaX (2. Juni 2009)

Nein, im Playstation Store kann man auch Spiele kaufen und runterladen.
Damit es für die Raubkopierer nicht zu einfach wird, werden die Lizenzen im Flash2 oder Flash3 der PSP gespeichert (hab ich jetzt nich im Kopf), auf den kann man mit ner normalen Firmware nicht zugreifen - sicher also^^


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> sicher also^^



ich hatte da mal etwas anderes gelesen 

Und ich kann mir bei der neuen PSP nicht vorstellen, dass der Raubkopierer-Schutz lange halten wird.

Zur Zeit ist es mit dem UMD-CD's etwas umständlich, wenn es dann nur reine Software ist, wird es bestimmt wieder Wege geben.


----------



## push@max (2. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> sicher also^^



WTF! Sorry, irgendwie Doppelpost


----------



## FoXXie (2. Juni 2009)

Stimmt eigentlich,wie soll man die alten Spiele ,die man schon auf UMD hat,auf der neuen PSP spielen?
Wirds eine Art Converter geben?
Muss man sich alle Spiele neu kaufen?

Ich glaube an die 2. Sache... Typisch Sony.


----------



## johnnyGT (2. Juni 2009)

Endlich offiziell: Sony stellt die PSP Go vor - News - CHIP Online
hoffen wir  ,dass Gran Turismo auch auf die normale PSP kommt !!


----------



## Gixxer84 (2. Juni 2009)

FoXXie schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich,wie soll man die alten Spiele ,die man schon auf UMD hat,auf der neuen PSP spielen?
> Wirds eine Art Converter geben?
> Muss man sich alle Spiele neu kaufen?
> 
> Ich glaube an die 2. Sache... Typisch Sony.



ich denke das man sich mit kaufbeleg oder ähnliches das game erneut für die neue psp zihen kann im store...sonst wirds ein flop wenn man alles neu kaufen muss..


----------



## CentaX (2. Juni 2009)

GT kommt garantiert auch auf der normalen PSP, wenn es denn kommt.
Grad 2h die Sony Pressekonferenz von der E3 geguckt... wer eine Zusammenfassung will, möchte auf PSPSource gucken, ich hab ab *eckige Augen hab*
Ganze Zeit live mitgeschrieben xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Juni 2009)

Wirtschaftlich gesehen, wäre es ein Schuß ins Knie, wenn keine Spiele mehr auf UMD rauskommen, sondern nur noch per download erhältlich sein werden.
Aber bei Sony weis man ja nie.


----------



## FoXXie (2. Juni 2009)

Gixxer84 schrieb:


> ich denke das man sich mit kaufbeleg oder ähnliches das game erneut für die neue psp zihen kann im store...sonst wirds ein flop wenn man alles neu kaufen muss..


Genau DAS denke ich nicht. Sony wird sich da sicher wieder was dummes ausdenken..


----------



## OldGameZocker (3. Juni 2009)

Release: 1. Oktober 2009
Preis: 249€

falls es jemand noch nicht weiß


----------



## Darkness08 (3. Juni 2009)

also wenn man mal bedenkt das Sony die grafik verbessert und die Spiele größer macht was man ja erwarten kann (größer bezogen auf große spielwelt) dann wird die größe des spieles auch größer... dann hat man bei den top games eine größe von ich schätze min. 1,8 Gb und wenn normale leute eine DSL 6000 flat haben können sie dank Wlan mit ca 500 kB pro sekunde laden falls der Wlan empfänger so gut ist dann braucht man ja fast ne stunde zum Laden wenn alles gut geht und was mache ich wenn ich auf einmal 8 spiele total gut finde? dann muss ich ständig spiele löschen und wieder 1 stunde neu laden also ich glaub mit dieser taktik fällt sony ganz gewaltig auf die Nase...


----------



## CentaX (3. Juni 2009)

Die WLAN Einheit der 1. PSP schafft bei mir ca. 50kbit/s bei DSL 2000 (normalerweise 230kbit/s per WLAN)
Hab ich nur über die Update- Funktion meiner FW festgestellt, wenn die der nächsten PSP auch so lahm ist ... viel Spaß!
Man wird die Spiele aber garantiert auch auf nen PC kopieren können... nur abspielen können wird man sie halt nur mit der PSP, auf der die Lizenzen im Flash2 gespeichert sind


----------



## Darkness08 (3. Juni 2009)

wenn man sie so einfach auf den pc ziehen kann sind sie ganz schnell in jedem torrent netzwerk also da wird es denk ich auch irgendwo ne sperre geben... aber zb die 8 Gb version reicht auf keinen fall zum spiele da gehen grade mal 4 spiele drauf das iss ja nichts... dann muss auch jeder 12 jährige seinen papi überreden mal ne überweisung zu tätigen damit der junge sich irgendein spiel saugen kann und er müsste erstmal das Wlan einrichten und so weiter also ich denke mal das ist einfach zu kompliziert.. einfach ne UMD einlegen und lets go kann jeder.


----------



## CentaX (3. Juni 2009)

Von der Sperre red ich ja...  Bei der PSP wird dann eine Datei in den internen Flash2 der PSP geschrieben (auf den hat man mit ner normalen FW keinen Zugriff)
Das Spiel kontrolliert dann vorm Starten, ob die Datei verfügbar ist... Wenn nicht, startet das Spiel nich, das ist 100% sicher 
Aber ja, UMD kaufen und einlegen ist allemal einfacher...


----------



## BubbleOnDrugs (3. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das ganz konzept mit dem Spiele runterladen richtig doof. Ich habe ein sehr langsames Internet und wenn ich jetzt ein spiel mit 1 gb runterladen will, dauert des 2-3 tage ohne unterbrechung.
Das UMD-Laufwerk wäre da schon praktisch^^


----------



## nospack (3. Juni 2009)

BubbleOnDrugs schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganz konzept mit dem Spiele runterladen richtig doof. Ich habe ein sehr langsames Internet und wenn ich jetzt ein spiel mit 1 gb runterladen will, dauert des 2-3 tage ohne unterbrechung.
> Das UMD-Laufwerk wäre da schon praktisch^^


 
Dafür werden Spiele hoffentlich günstiger, da der ganze weg über den Laden fehlt und die nicht auch noch bezahlt werden müssen.


----------



## Andre123 (3. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn ich nicht so recht überzeugt bin von der neuen PSP, muss ich sagen, dass mir dieses Slidezeug echt gefällt.

Downloadspiele wird auch kein Problem sein, solange die PSP nicht geknackt wird. Hier wurden ja schon mögliche Kopierschutztricks genannt.

Die PS3 ist bis Heute nicht geknackt, warum sollte Sony einen ähnlichen Erfolg nicht auch mit der PSP Go schaffen?


----------



## Darkness08 (3. Juni 2009)

die PS3 is soweit ich weiß schon lange mittels modchip geknackt oder irre ich mich da... ich denke mal solange sich jemand die mühe macht und die firmware umprogrammiert kann man viele konsolen knacken. bei der psp ist ja das gute das sony bereits eingebaut hatte das man spiele und programme vom stick aus starten kann damit sie ihre spieledemos verteilen können.


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Juni 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> die PS3 is soweit ich weiß schon lange mittels modchip geknackt oder irre ich mich da...



Du irrst dich


----------



## Darkness08 (3. Juni 2009)

Soweit ich weiß kann man doch die spiele von der disc auf die festplatte ziehen dazu braucht man nur ein bestimmtes programm was man in die Fw installiert... sowas gibt es auf jedenfall auch für die Xbox und es funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## push@max (3. Juni 2009)

OldGameZocker schrieb:


> Release: 1. Oktober 2009
> Preis: 249€
> 
> falls es jemand noch nicht weiß



Man konnte sich schon denken, dass die neue PSP den Preis der alten einnehmen wird.

Ich warte Tests ab, weil mir der Preisunterschied zu hoch ist...wobei mir die alte PSP auch noch deutlich besser gefällt.


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Juni 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann man doch die spiele von der disc auf die festplatte ziehen dazu braucht man nur ein bestimmtes programm was man in die Fw installiert... sowas gibt es auf jedenfall auch für die Xbox und es funktioniert einwandfrei



Für die PS3 gibt es das nicht, zumindest auf normalen Konsolen. Für Entwickler-PS3's mag es eventuell soetwas geben, aufgrund der fehlenden Rechteverwaltung.

Meines Wissens nach wurde auf einer nicht dev-PS3 noch keine Zeile Homebrew-Code ausgeführt.


Jetzt aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema; Die neue PSP


----------



## xXenermaXx (3. Juni 2009)

vllt kommen ja auch Mem-Sticks mit Spielen raus  ^^ wie's mit dem Kopierschutz dann aussieht weiß ich nich ... vllt ist der dann nur einmal beschreibbar und man kann nix runterkopiern oder so ... aber wenn das alles übers internet läuft, fände ich das auch nicht toll. ... Zum Design, naja nich so gut. Vorallem hätte man wenn man schon so einen "Slider" dran baut auch gleich eine Tastatur dran basteln können. Naja mal abwarten (wird ja vllt mal Zubehör  )


----------



## Eddy83 (3. Juni 2009)

über die Form und farbe lässt sich streiten... interessanter würd ich eher mehr die Handhabung  sowie Grafik finden, gegenüber der jetzigen PSP... lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## CentaX (3. Juni 2009)

Slider inkl. Tastatur gibts beim Sony Mylo 
Bezüglich der Grafik wurde nichts verändert (nur das Display wurde kleiner), Handhabung würde ich auf den ersten Blick sehr viel schlechter schätzen als bei den bisherigen PSPs... das ganze wird sozusagen "vornüberkippen", die Tasten sind zu weit unten, die PSP an den Tasten zu flach... Ist jetzt nur das sichtbare, besser in der Hand liegen als die erste PSP wird sie aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht 
Lustig ist ja, dass die PSP in den USA $249 kostet, was bei uns 1:1 in € übernommen würde... Durchs Importieren könnte man ca. 75€ sparen, wär ja ne Idee.


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (4. Juni 2009)

Die "neue" PSP ist sowas von hässlich, optisch nicht mein ding. Wenn ich auf einem Handheld zocke dann brauchen meine Zeigefinger eine gewisse art an "Freiheit" bei der PSP GO sind die Finger direkt unter dem Display. Ich stelle mir das auf die dauer nicht alzu angenehm vor für Personen mit großen Händen / Fingern. Bei dem NDS/i hast du ja wenigstens ein Klappdisplay was einem ja eine gewisse art Freiraum gibt.


----------



## STSLeon (4. Juni 2009)

Die Idee einen Slider zu entwickeln find ich eigentlich nicht schlecht. Da kann man das Display richtig groß machen und der Handheld bleibt angenehm klein. Aber das was Sony da entwickelt gefällt mir nicht. Zudem ohne UMD haufenweise gekaufte Games wertlos werden


----------



## lows (5. Juni 2009)

hier gibt es alle details


Alle Details zur PSP Go veröffentlicht! - PSP News


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die mehr als hässlich und für mich steht schon fest das ich sie nicht kaufen werde...
Belib ich lieber bei meiner alten PSP-1004


----------



## Psycho Dad (5. Juni 2009)

Kann jemand sagen ob die neue PSP leistungsmäßig zulegen wird?


----------



## Player007 (5. Juni 2009)

Nein, die PSP Go wird auch die 333Mhz CPU beinhalten, laut PSP Freak.

Gruß


----------



## DesmondHume (5. Juni 2009)

Jepp, ist dieselbe Technik, daher auch kein Touch, kein zweiter Analogstick, usw.


----------



## Psycho Dad (5. Juni 2009)

Okay. Danke Leute!


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Nein, die PSP Go wird auch die 333Mhz CPU beinhalten, laut PSP Freak.



Das ist ja mal echt billig...nach so vielen Jahren wird sich die Grafik nicht verbessern?

Ein weiterer Grund, die neue PSP nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## [Jig$aW] (5. Juni 2009)

Ich finde sie auch unförmig und hässlich.
Da ist ja der DSi besser


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (5. Juni 2009)

Vor allen Dingen wird sicherlich der Schwerpunkt recht weit hinten liegen. Und irgendwie würde ich mich durch das Displey, welches ausgefahren nur ein Stück über den Buttons sitzt, recht beengt fühlen. Und was sollen denn z.B. Leute mit fetten Wurstfingern machen? NAJA :/


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2009)

Am meisten enttäuscht mich, dass sich anscheinend die Grafik nicht verbessern wird.

Zeitgemäß ist sie auf der aktuellen PSP ja auch nicht mehr...wo soll dann also der Anreiz liegen, sich die neue PSP zu kaufen? 

Irgendwas muss es ja geben...


----------



## roadgecko (7. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Am meisten enttäuscht mich, dass sich anscheinend die Grafik nicht verbessern wird.
> 
> Zeitgemäß ist sie auf der aktuellen PSP ja auch nicht mehr...woll soll dann also der Anreiz liegen, sich die neue PSP zu kaufen?
> 
> Irgendwas muss es ja geben...



Stimmt, finde die Grafik auch nicht sonderlich gut. Man sind wir alle QuadCore und SLI bzw. Crossfire verwöhnt


----------



## Robin13788 (7. Juni 2009)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Stimmt, finde die Grafik auch nicht sonderlich gut. Man sind wir alle QuadCore und SLI bzw. Crossfire verwöhnt



Da hast du recht, hat man erstmal einen guten Pc ist einem nichtsmehr gut genug, jedoch sieht Gran Tourismo egt schon ziemlich gut aus auf der PSP.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir meine PSP nur wegen alternativer Spiele, wie Patapon, gekauft, weil es für mich keinen Sinn macht, auf einem kleinen Display Games zu zocken, die ich auch auf einem Monitor laufen lassen kann.

Kaufen wird das Teil sicher wer, genauso wie beim DSi, aber Sinn macht es keinen.
Schön langsam wird es Zeit, eine komplett neue PSP mit besserer Hardware raus zu bringen.


----------



## strucki200 (7. Juni 2009)

Das alte Design fand ich um Längen besser 

Naja man die ersten Reviews abwarten


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Juni 2009)

hoffentlich kommt gran turismo auch auf umd raus!


----------



## BubbleOnDrugs (7. Juni 2009)

Ich werde die bestimmt nicht kaufen, da verkaufe ich lieber meine PSP1000 mit zubehör und durschgespielten Spielen und kaufe mir dafür ne psp 3000....


----------



## johnnyGT (7. Juni 2009)

ne behalt die 1000!-die immer noch am besten!


----------



## BubbleOnDrugs (9. Juni 2009)

mhh, echt?? die psp 3000 hat doch doppelt so viel RAM!?!?!?


----------



## CentaX (9. Juni 2009)

Die PSP-1000 hat 32mb, die darauf folgenden alle 64mb.
Ist in meinen Augen aber auch die Beste... liegt bei mir am besten in der Hand, man kann garantiert jede PSP-1000 mit ner CFW bespielen und es ist keine Glückssache wie bei der PSP-2000 bzw. ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit (>PSP-3000), mit Custom Firmware haben sie alle einen 1.50 Kernel (für den früher fast alle Programme programmiert wurden, PSP-2000- Besitzer konnten in die Röhre gucken^^)


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Juni 2009)

sagt mal kann ich die neuen spiele dann immer noch auf meiner ganz alten PSP laufen lassen?
habe die gekauft, gleich als sie überhaupt rausgekommen ist... 
fände es ******* wenn ich die neuen jetz nicht mehr zocken kann....


----------



## CentaX (9. Juni 2009)

Bis jetzt geht noch alles, ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass sich das ändern sollte^^
Einzig Skype läuft nicht auf der PSP-1000, angeblich, weil da der RAM nicht ausreicht - ich glaubs nicht, es gibt VoIP- Homebrews, bei denen es auch prima mit nur 32mb funzt -.-


----------



## roadgecko (12. Juni 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sagt mal kann ich die neuen spiele dann immer noch auf meiner ganz alten PSP laufen lassen?
> habe die gekauft, gleich als sie überhaupt rausgekommen ist...
> fände es ******* wenn ich die neuen jetz nicht mehr zocken kann....



LOL ich hatte auch eine die hatte version (glaub) 1.00 druff ^^ Auf jedenfall unter 1.5. Da war nochnimma der Inetbrowser druff. Erst per Update.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt geht noch alles, ist mir auch nicht bekannt, dass sich das ändern sollte^^
> Einzig Skype läuft nicht auf der PSP-1000, angeblich, weil da der RAM nicht ausreicht - ich glaubs nicht, es gibt VoIP- Homebrews, bei denen es auch prima mit nur 32mb funzt -.-



weiß gar nich wie viel ram meine hat ^^ 
müsst ich ma gucken...


----------



## CentaX (12. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach... iR- Port / Schieber zum Öffnen des UMD- Laufwerks / flache Unterseite / KEINEN Klavierlack auf Unterseite? Dann isses die PSP-1000, die hat 32mb


----------



## SLIKX (12. Juni 2009)

geiles Teil


----------



## roadgecko (13. Juni 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> weiß gar nich wie viel ram meine hat ^^
> müsst ich ma gucken...



finds iwie komisch das mein Handy mehr RAM hat als meine PSP (die mittlerweile verkauft wurde). 

Handy: 256mb
PSP: 32mb 

Und das als "Spielekonsole".


----------



## rabit (13. Juni 2009)

Nö mag geine Spielkonsolen.
wir haben ein NDS lite 
Schlimm genug


----------



## Naiuluj (13. Juni 2009)

also wenn ich mir den kommentar von einem youtube user durchlese stimm ich ihm im prinzip zu:

No touch screen. No camera. No UMBs. No second joystick. Smaller screen. No infrared port (original had it), no, no, no, no, no, no, no! What a piece of fucking shit.

er meint mit UMBs natürlich UMDs... die kamera brauch ich nicht, touchscreen wäre echt mal sinnvoll, nen zweiter joystick wäre göttlich gewesen!!!, den infrarot port brauch ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich...
ohja, peace of f***ing shit!


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn die PSP einen Touchscreen hätte, würde man ja wieder mal Nintendo kopieren.
Ich wüßte auch nicht, was das bei den PSP-Games für einen Sinn haben soll.


----------



## CentaX (13. Juni 2009)

Dafür hat die PSP jetzt nen KALENDER und ne Uhr... also wahnsinnige Features, die man auf keinen Fall bei der alten hätte einbauen können 
Akkulaufzeit ist btw auch geringer als bei der alten PSP... ganz wunderbar^^
Undn Touchscreen würde auch sinn machen, dann müsst man die PSP nicht immer aufschieben, wenn man zB n anderes Lied hören will...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

O.k., so gesehen macht es Sinn, aber für Spiele eher weniger.


----------



## Robin13788 (14. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Dafür hat die PSP jetzt nen KALENDER und ne Uhr... also wahnsinnige Features, die man auf keinen Fall bei der alten hätte einbauen können
> Akkulaufzeit ist btw auch geringer als bei der alten PSP... ganz wunderbar^^
> Undn Touchscreen würde auch sinn machen, dann müsst man die PSP nicht immer aufschieben, wenn man zB n anderes Lied hören will...



Die Lieder kannst dua uch über die Schultertasten changen  also brauchste nicht aufschieben


----------



## CentaX (14. Juni 2009)

Jo, bloß wirds schwierig, wenn die nicht im selben Ordner liegen


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (14. Juni 2009)

Zuerst habe ich ja gedacht, dass Sony den Anreiz für die neue PSP mit den Spielen dafür setzen will. Als ich dann aber erfahren habe, dass die beiden PSPs mit allen verfügbaren Titeln parallel laufen sollen, war ich doch etwas verwirrt.

Es wäre ja denkbar gewesen, dass Sony die alte PSP zwar auf dem Markt lässt und mit Spielen füttert, die wirklichen Blockbuster aber nur für die Go zum Herunterladen kommen. Nun will Sony alle Spiele für beide Handhelds rausbringen und es gibt noch immer kein überzeugendes Argument für einen Kauf der PSPGo (zumindest für mich nicht).


----------



## BubbleOnDrugs (15. Juni 2009)

Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> Zuerst habe ich ja gedacht, dass Sony den Anreiz für die neue PSP mit den Spielen dafür setzen will. Als ich dann aber erfahren habe, dass die beiden PSPs mit allen verfügbaren Titeln parallel laufen sollen, war ich doch etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Es wäre ja denkbar gewesen, dass Sony die alte PSP zwar auf dem Markt lässt und mit Spielen füttert, die wirklichen Blockbuster aber nur für die Go zum Herunterladen kommen. Nun will Sony alle Spiele für beide Handhelds rausbringen und es gibt noch immer kein überzeugendes Argument für einen Kauf der PSPGo (zumindest für mich nicht).


 

Stimmt, muss ich dir Recht geben.
Bleibe dann doch bei der "alten" PSP^^


----------

